

Show HN: trsry.com, a shortening synonym finder - szopa


======
szopa
I had a free weekend, and the thsrs idea by Ironic Sans [1] looked like
something too cool to let it go (and <http://thsrs.com/> didn't work too well
for me). Also, it was a chance to implement my very own instant search ;-)

The thing is done in Django+PostgreSQL+jQueryUI and uses the Wordnet 2.0
thesaurus which comes with OpenOffice. My wife was kind enough to make it look
not ugly.

[1]
[http://www.ironicsans.com/2008/07/idea_thsrs_the_shorter_the...](http://www.ironicsans.com/2008/07/idea_thsrs_the_shorter_thesaurus.html)

------
kolinko
interesting concept :)

------
mickek
It would be so much cooler if you would have done it on GAE ;p

